# Turn windows features on or off - no list / blank



## mpaap (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello!

I have been having a real head ache for a month now because of this problem..
this problem is in microsoft kb list also: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931712
I can't install .Net Frameworks 3.5 SP1 or Office 2010 or AutoCad 2010.
when i try do install Net Frameworks 3.5 SP1 then it tells me that i need to "Turn windows features on or off", but i can't because it's blank.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try this - 
START | type *optionalfeatures.exe* - hit enter


----------



## mpaap (Feb 11, 2010)

Still nothing :/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run SFC - 

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black cmd/DOS screen will appear | type the following:


```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

I would also suggest that you re-validate your installation.

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I remember this problem way back when I first got the Beta version of Vista, The last post was my fix you could try the others they will do no harm.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/help-w-windows-features-program-list-in-vista-461028.html


----------



## mpaap (Feb 11, 2010)

Jcgriff2 i scanned my computer and that didn't find any errors :/ and i re-validated.
Jenae i looked that forum and tried many things, but no use 
Thanks guys !

I think im going to backup and re-install my windows


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree w/ re-install at this time.

Windows 7 re-install can be done in < 45 min - system time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mpaap (Feb 11, 2010)

if i reistall windows then all my apps and documents will be safe?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

All apps will have to be re-installed.

Copy your docs, pics, music out to external source prior to re-install.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## sanleg (Aug 2, 2008)

*WAIT!* Before you reinstall ANYTHING: Try this link - worked like a charm! (After giving me a major headache for several weeks too!!!)

http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...ndows-features-on-or-off-optionalfeaturesexe/


----------

